# Need help with Easy T Printer - fixing Error



## JTPGraphics (Jul 29, 2012)

Any help would be greatly appreciated. We are desperate for answers and are not getting much help from Easy T. Both the paper light and the ink drop let are flashing and all we know is that it is an error but no one will tell us how to fix it. Our printer has now sat for two days without being run because we cannot do anything with these lights flashing. If anyone has been able to fix this with their own machines in the past, any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

JTPGraphics said:


> Any help would be greatly appreciated. We are desperate for answers and are not getting much help from Easy T. Both the paper light and the ink drop let are flashing and all we know is that it is an error but no one will tell us how to fix it. Our printer has now sat for two days without being run because we cannot do anything with these lights flashing. If anyone has been able to fix this with their own machines in the past, any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


A video would help to diagnose the issue (from start up) there are other threads on the same printer here that have experienced the same issues that you have-might want to search those threads aswell, some of the fixes have been documented...


----------



## JTPGraphics (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks - I'll try and get a video uploaded. I've done some searches but haven't been able to find anything - do you have any links?


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

JTPGraphics said:


> Thanks - I'll try and get a video uploaded. I've done some searches but haven't been able to find anything - do you have any links?


Heres one but there are many threads http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t193001.html#post1136860

search the printer name in the search box just so you know the double yellows are just indicating theres an issue with the printer and there can be many causes of the error, it needs to be diagnosed by an epson technician to determine what exactly it is... generally it can be diagnosed from a detailed vid/skype..


----------



## JTPGraphics (Jul 29, 2012)

Terrific. Thanks. I'm working on getting the video uploaded now. In the mean time here is the error that is occuring: 42H: X-Hot detect after flashing. i was able to run a program that told me that. Does that help at all?


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

JTPGraphics said:


> Terrific. Thanks. I'm working on getting the video uploaded now. In the mean time here is the error that is occuring: 42H: X-Hot detect after flashing. i was able to run a program that told me that. Does that help at all?


was that with the epson adjustment program? which printer model..


----------



## JTPGraphics (Jul 29, 2012)

Yep - thats what it is. It's the R2880. Trying to get the video uploaded from my phone. Hopefully should have it soon...


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

Havnt used the 2880 much, but from the sounds of it.. the print head or a motor is reading an abnormal temp... how long has it been in use?


----------



## JTPGraphics (Jul 29, 2012)

Well we are on our second machine since the first one never worked from the get go. We have had this one for two weeks now and at first it was working alright - we were just having problems having lines through our prints so Easy T sent us new cartridges as they were having issues with the ones they sent with the machines and we tried installing those a few days ago and the printer would not read them. We put the old ones back in and then we weren't even able to get a nozzle check or anything. We would get ink on the waste pad and through to the waste bottle when we ran heading cleanings but no ink on nozzle checks or print purges. Then two nights ago we turned the machine on, it ran it's initial start up and then both lights started blinking and haven't been able to get answers since.

Apparently my phone thinks its too late to work or something tonight. I cannot get the video to upload. I'm going to keep trying and hopefully have it up by tomorrow. I really appreciate your help so far!


----------



## JTPGraphics (Jul 29, 2012)

I think I finally got it! Hopefully it works.... http://sdrv.ms/11LMpjB


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

JTPGraphics said:


> I think I finally got it! Hopefully it works.... http://sdrv.ms/11LMpjB


 
It seems to be going thru its initial sequence, i cant pinpoint what exactly is going on.. it could be as simple as an inkchip issue or the head/motherboard/cisc deal.. I have converted the 2880 to dtg but we abondoned it after extensive testing due to starvation issues as the 2880 functions a bit different than the other 8 channel epsons.. we consulted the issue with a few rip manufactures and were warned that this was not the best epson model to use for dtg due to the ink control differences. I also dont know of any other manufacturers that use this model either.. It may be best to consult with the manufacturer while under warranty at this point

P.S do you know if the pw sensor was left in the printer? also when i tested this printer there were 2 chipsets available one was listed with photo black (pk) and one was listed with matt black (mk) these were seperate chip blocks from the carts and had little white toggle reset switches.. I cant recall but one of the sets worked and the other did not consistantly check and see if you have this type of chip set- which one it is (mk) or (pk) and try the other.. you get both sets when you order carts maybe the issue? inkjetcarts.us http://store.inkjetcarts.us/epson-r2880-damper-refill-system-p4651.aspx


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

Try using the new cartridges again. If they won't reset they might be in the wrong slot. Each ink cartridge is for a specific spot.

I don't recommend using the original (inkjetcarts) cartridges we sent you. We traced our ink flow and banding issues to them.

The head hot error could be a couple things. 1 - Ink or fluid got down the ribbon cable causing a short. 2 - lack of ink flow is causing the head to over heat

Thank you,
Andy


----------



## JTPGraphics (Jul 29, 2012)

Thank you for all your help Jeff. I finally had some time to sit down today and get back on the forums. We are starting racing season here in Iowa and are busy lettering cars. I appreciate all your responses.

Andy - Michael sent me the correct order of the cartridges the other day but the ink light still does not disappear. The error finally disappeared when we turned the printer on last night but we still have not had any luck with the new cartridges. 

How would we know if the ribbon cable is causing a short?


----------



## Dirty Star (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm having this same issue with my r1900 dtg. Have you managed to fix it?

kully


----------



## JTPGraphics (Jul 29, 2012)

Dirty Star said:


> I'm having this same issue with my r1900 dtg. Have you managed to fix it?
> 
> kully


No the issue was never solved. We are exchanging for a new machine. Sorry!


----------



## Gfsnewyork (Sep 7, 2013)

Can someone please tell me the cartridge chip order for a easy t printer deluxe thank you


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

You mean OEM ink cart order?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Gfsnewyork (Sep 7, 2013)

Yes, I'm not to familiar with it but I bought new refillable cartridges and messed up the order that the old ones were in


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

I left town til tomorrow so if no one answers I'll take a photo.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Gfsnewyork (Sep 7, 2013)

Ok thank you I really appreciate it


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

It should be cmyk wwww

If it has the epson color labels left to right: llk, vlm,lc,lk,pk,c,VM,y


----------



## Gfsnewyork (Sep 7, 2013)

Thank you but I actually need the order that the chips go in for each cartridge


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

Gfsnewyork said:


> Thank you but I actually need the order that the chips go in for each cartridge


I'm confused. The epson label order is the chip order.


----------



## Gfsnewyork (Sep 7, 2013)

For refillable cartridges as well?


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

Gfsnewyork said:


> For refillable cartridges as well?


Yes if you bought refillable cartridges from someone other than us they would have the standard epson color stickers and go in that order.


----------



## Gfsnewyork (Sep 7, 2013)

Ok thank you I'm going to give it a try I'll let you know how I made out


----------



## Gfsnewyork (Sep 7, 2013)

I tried using the sequence that the numbers are in but still no luck


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

What do you mean by "no luck" specifically? Lights on, blinking, error?


----------



## Gfsnewyork (Sep 7, 2013)

All the lights are on


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

1. Pop up one cartridge slightly.

2. Press ink button

3. Wait for carriage to move and pause

4. Push down cartridge to lock

5. Press ink button again

If it doesn't work, try all 5 steps one more time.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Gfsnewyork (Sep 7, 2013)

I've been doing that for the past 2 days and I've had no luck with that


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

When you insert a cartridge and it will seem that it is in position press the upper front position of the cartride (near the chip) with a lot of force straight downward til you hear a click.

I've seen this issue with some new molds of cartidges that they don't fell in exactly in to the right position.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

I had that issue when I replaced carts, too, but the ink reset definitely solved it for me.

Try doing the 5 steps, turn off printer, then doing them again.

Have you had refill carts working before in this machine?

Who did you source the carts from?

I ended up buying Easy Ts because they just worked. My imported carts caused nozzle weeping.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Gfsnewyork (Sep 7, 2013)

The carts I have are from easy t but the problem is that they sent me new ones from ink owl through easy t and the problem I'm having is that I had to replace the head and capping station and head cables in doing so I mixed up the chips by mistake when switching over to the new carts easy t sent me that's why I need the correct order


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

The all lights on happens whenever I change all the carts. It is just informing you that the printer thinks they are empty.

Make sure you pop a cart before hitting the ink button the first time.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Gfsnewyork (Sep 7, 2013)

Tried that's well still no luck...


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

Gfsnewyork said:


> Tried that's well still no luck...


Give us a little more info, what did you do prior to installing these cartridges?

Have you ever changed the printhead yourself? If yes it's possible the ribbon cable plugging into the chip reader board wasn't plugged back in correctly or the cable was damaged.


----------



## Gfsnewyork (Sep 7, 2013)

Yes I did just recently change the head myself and the cables as well


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

Gfsnewyork said:


> Yes I did just recently change the head myself and the cables as well


Did any ink cartridges work after you changed the head?


----------

